# Tool to measure how many pages in a site



## puppydog (Oct 10, 2005)

Hi,

I was wondering does anyone know of a tool that might provide an bare analysis of a site, Just basic info inc, ie the amount of pages it has, i can find tools that will tell me how many pages the search engines can see, inbound links but nothing that actually tells you the number of pages a site has, i have used teleport pro, thats the closest thing i can find for doing this...

Anyone any ideas

Thanks Aidan

Website design Ireland 

:grin:


----------



## Resolution (Sep 17, 2005)

I don't see how this would be possible unless it was your own website, or you use a brute-force program to find all the pages on a given site.


----------



## v-six (Sep 12, 2004)

I know of an old program called "Bobby" that is actually for evaluating the accessibility of a site. I think it's by a company called CAST. Anyway, you can run a scan on a site, and also select "follow links in URL's folder." This should scan all of the pages in the site's folder, and show you how many there are.
Hope this helps, I'm not sure where to get the program nowadays, but I know it's still out there.
-Six


----------

